# Club in Charleston SC!!!



## Racinslots (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello there all! We have a n Ho club here in Charleston SC, just wondering if there are any other racers out there we are missing??? PLease contact us if so!! We currently have 6 tracks in the area 3 of them in one spot.. We have just built what we call the MONSTER here are a couple of pics!!!!!! Please check out our web sites and let us know if you are interested in racing with us!!!!!! Tony

www.mandmhobbies.com
www.slotcaraddicts.com


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice looking monster!  How long is that table? What classes do you guys normally race? Do you have a race schedule? 

I might be passing through your area next month on a vacation.. I sure would love to coming racing with you guys if possible and time permits.

-Robbie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Big! 

Greazt looking layout! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

we run southern sportman-fray t-jet -stock t-jets- g-jet-mag trac almost anything we can get our hands on
our racing now is when ever we can get together as the weather cools of we will run a weekly series 
so let us know when you are coming in and we will set up a race 
july 19 we are having a bag of parts race in stanley nc just outside charlotte
in nov we will host a southern sports man race


----------

